# Durban Poison



## thnigthi (Jan 1, 2007)

I was thinking of trying some Durban Poison. All the info says its an outdoor plant, but I'm an indoor hydro grower. Has anybody tried this yet, and how did it turn out. Also, if anybody has any info on Turtle Power, I'd appreciate the input. thx.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 1, 2007)

you can grow it indoors but it was made to grow outdoors. since it is a sativa, it takes forever for it to flower. it is dieases and mold resistant with once again makes it ideal for outdoors. the plants are long with low yields also.


----------



## theflo (Jan 1, 2007)

i grew durban poison last year, indoors, hydroponically. Even after topping it three times the damn thing was still over eight feet tall. The yield was decent, but the thc levels were weak. Could've had something to do with how I grew it but, overall it was really easy to grow, and disease free.

-theflo


----------



## thnigthi (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Thats a little tall for me. I think I'll look into some "Ice".


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought some Durbin poison but havent grown it yet.I actually have few seeds sitting trying to decide which to go with in my aero grow next. I have BlueBerry F1, some Durbin Poison,some sweet Purple, and some MasterKush x kc33 ..I am currently growing a favorite amonst growers I know from years of growing.Its an unknown but seems to be a indica afgahni maybe big bud bread.Its a thick hearty plant with massive production and heavy body buzz.I've seen up to 12 oz per 8 foot plant grown in ebb and flow but Im not gonna go that high as I dont have the room for that.Im going for 3-4 oz per plant keep then 5 feet or under.It's been dubed'The Ohio Player" because its from Ohio as far as anyone can trace it back to having it the last 7-9 years and its a true player.This stuff smells so strong and tastes citrus like.Smokeing a bowl with 4 people will lay you out and even with 3 Filter Queen defender air cleaners going you can leave the house come back in 2 hours and still get punched in the face when you walk back in by the smell.I luv this stuff may try to some cross breedings it with the others see what it makes..hmmm BlueBerry citras purple poison mmmmmm lol


----------



## PotheadBob (Apr 25, 2008)

To any of you who grew durban poison or have experience with growing sativas, I could really use your help. I'm germinating some DP and blueberry seeds right now and the DP is giving me major problems. I started 5 DP seeds and only two actually germinated while all 5 of the BB seeds germinated. Out of the two DP seedlings, one toppled over and died. When I woke up this morning, the second DP toppled over. The BB's are doing great. What's the deal? I'm using the same conditions for each type of plant. 

I soaked grow cubes in distilled water and placed all the seeds in them. It's now been a week and the other three seeds still haven't popped up, although one of the seeds broke open 3 days ago. The tap roots came out of the cubes, so I placed them in solo cups with a 4:1 mixture of soil and vermiculite. I watered them after the transplant. The DP stems just thinned out and the plants fell over. I propped up the DP that fell over this morning and added some more soil so that more of the stem was below ground. The leaves still look really good (green and healthy), but the stem is shriveled. I didn't add any nutes, I'm using fluorescent lights, and the plants are about 2 inches from the lights.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated because the other 5 seeds have been in the grow cubes for 2 days now. If any of them even decide to pop up, I don't want to repeat this experience and end up with no DP plants to enjoy during harvest.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 25, 2008)

I grow out Seedsmans Durban and is a very nice sativa.
This year I got some seedsman Durban Skunk.

As for DP I wouldn't want to have genetics that are sold as original but are nowere near the original. Like the Blueberry-Flo-Blue moonshine


----------



## Hazius Corpus (Apr 25, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> As for DP I wouldn't want to have genetics that are sold as original but are nowere near the original. Like the Blueberry-Flo-Blue moonshine


you're worrying me now, it's been a few years since I've bought from DP and what you've said sounds like nirv.

and I've just ordered Purple #1 again. Hope youre wrong with this one.


----------



## gardenandcats (Apr 26, 2008)

I myself haven't grown D.P. but I know some one who did last season. They grew them outside and they where done early for my area Mid sept. Huge plants even when topped a few times great yeild and good smoke all around..


----------



## durbanpoizen (Nov 8, 2008)

url are not smoking true durban poizen,i am frm durban south africa,u just cant take the seed and grow it and expect it to b db,you require the south african climate and the kwazulu natal rich soil,so url are wasting urls time,email me 4 info


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

all of the durban I've had has been pretty nice, go for it


----------



## duff420 (Nov 8, 2008)

durbanpoizen said:


> url are not smoking true durban poizen,i am frm durban south africa,u just cant take the seed and grow it and expect it to b db,you require the south african climate and the kwazulu natal rich soil,so url are wasting urls time,email me 4 info


lol u can smoke true durban anywhere not just africa. u dont need the cilmate for indoor grow as for soil im pretty sure africa doesnt have that great of soil. i know theres better soil around here.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

well, let's not forget that kush comes from the kush mountains, but we can smoke it and grow it here in america or wherever else. strains can be grown anywhere in the world as long as you have the right grow conditions.


----------



## seanpatterson123 (Dec 6, 2008)

hi ive just germinated 4 durban poison and am gonna grow then indoors in soil. anyone have any hints/tips to help them to grow.


----------



## pinkus (Dec 6, 2008)

seanpatterson123 said:


> hi ive just germinated 4 durban poison and am gonna grow then indoors in soil. anyone have any hints/tips to help them to grow.


top them, top them, top them! train'em too! joking aside you could do scrog and don't veg them for more than a few minutes. 

I ended up with durban (or a durban X) in a sketchy way: a friend came back from New Mexico and said he had a gift. The gift was some weed his brother's neighbors had found guerilla growing on their land. Needless to say, I felt bad cuz i've had my Outdoor patch ripped more than once. But I didn't feel bad enough not to smoke it. Well, vaporize it. The dry/cure left a lot to be desired. It tasted like SHIT! until i vaped it, as soon as I hit it in the vape that durban/anise flavor was Great! 

I'm using them for breeding because they were pretty much finished by early sept. around Taos. If your Durban got jacked from a mountain side North of Taos, I'm truly sorry! 





So I know fromthe taste that it's at least part durban, from the grow it looks like it too. as soon as flowers showed the girls sssstttrrreeettccchhhed! THey end up looking like hydras, all tied back with lots of heads!


----------



## Misdermeanor (Jun 16, 2009)

It grows indoors no problem .....
Likes light .... and has an insatiable appetite for nutrients if healthy ..........

easy going & great yeilds ...........

potent & aggressive effects, I highly recomend it to a grower who takes pride in what they do.

DP likes to be pampered .... if you want to get the most of it.
I'm sure once you try it you'll be hooked on chronic ...... I was ! 
GOD BLESS the SA'S


----------



## Misdermeanor (Jun 16, 2009)

KEEP YOUR LIGHTS HEIGHT IN CHECK and WATCH the DURATION of your CYCLES ........ I GREW IT FOR MANY MOONS and IT THRIVED @ 4-5 ft. & BUSHIER THAN A FAT GIRL @ AN ALL U CAN EAT DINNER .......... KEEP the PEACE !!!! BUDS NOT BOMBS ..........


----------



## Misdermeanor (Jun 16, 2009)

HAVE FUN ....... DON"T be overzelouse on H20, pamper them,watch light height,use good sterile soil,give them plenty of root room & juice them with good nutrients ( i.e. adv. nutrients), don't give them to long of cycles( they grow quick) too long and they will stretch and your finish will be quite tall 6' ++ with big internodial gaps & looser airy buds instead of tight dense colas . Just play your cycles by ear and be attentive, it grows like wild-fire !!!! one more thing, keep your soil clean and don't forgett to gromm/thin the bottoms & make sure you have plenty of cross-flow circulation........... it's KILLER- KIND ...... REMEMBER, THEY DON'T CALL IT DURBIN POISON FOR NOTH'IN ...........


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

Misdermeanor said:


> HAVE FUN ....... DON"T be overzelouse on H20, pamper them,watch light height,use good sterile soil,give them plenty of root room & juice them with good nutrients ( i.e. adv. nutrients), don't give them to long of cycles( they grow quick) too long and they will stretch and your finish will be quite tall 6' ++ with big internodial gaps & looser airy buds instead of tight dense colas . Just play your cycles by ear and be attentive, it grows like wild-fire !!!! one more thing, keep your soil clean and don't forgett to gromm/thin the bottoms & make sure you have plenty of cross-flow circulation........... it's KILLER- KIND ...... REMEMBER, THEY DON'T CALL IT DURBIN POISON FOR NOTH'IN ...........


YO!!!Mistermeaner! this is a real old thread  pretty accurate decription though of Durban. wecome to roll it up I'll even give you your first +rep

if you find these pages in a search the date is up in the left hand corner


----------



## SouthDooby (Feb 7, 2010)

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial Narrow, Arial]IF ITS NOT FROM DURBAN ITS NOT DURBAN POISON, "Marijuana has been around for a long while. Its source, the hemp plant (cannabis sativa), was being cultivated for psychoactive properties more than 2,000 years ago. Although cannabis contains at least 400 different chemicals, *its main mind-altering ingredient is THC *(delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol).The amount of THC in marijuana determines the drugs strength, and THC levels are affected by a great many factors, including plant type, weather, soil, and time of harvest. Sophisticated cannabis cultivation of today produces high levels of THC and marijuana that is far more potent than pot of the past. THC content of marijuana, which averaged less than 1 percent in 1974, rose to an average 4 percent by 1994. [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial Narrow, Arial]For the highly popular form of marijuana called Sinsemilla (from the Spanish "without seeds"), made from just the buds and flowering tops of female plants, THC content averages 7.5 percent and ranges as high as 24 percent. As for hashish, a resin made from flowers of the female plant, THC levels may be five to ten times higher than crude marijuanas." If you want real Durban Pioson you have to come to South Africa to have Suid Afrika. Hehehe plus our 'Rooi Baard' Red Beard is loved by outlanders and we love to get outlanders stoned out there skulls. Share a bud with new buddies always great. .always a good talk. Well thats it from me...Enjoy the smoking...compliments of S.A.- Rollit and smoke it, if you can't bong it...[/FONT]


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 7, 2010)

1% THC in 1974 my ass, you just didnt know where to get Ac Gold or Thai and 4% in 1994? what year did NL5 come out? Skunk1? Thats what I thought.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## AbsoluteChron (Aug 29, 2010)

Angry Pollock said:


> 1% THC in 1974 my ass, you just didnt know where to get Ac Gold or Thai and 4% in 1994? what year did NL5 come out? Skunk1? Thats what I thought.


He was clearly talking about AVERAGES and not specific availability. It is an absolute fact that potency has increased over the years.


----------



## Mister Greengenes (Aug 29, 2010)

Our Oreo cut an F1 of DP and an unknown German strain. It's quickly becoming popular here in SoCal because it has the electrifying up high of DP, but the potency and yield are kicked up about ten notches. Smell is powerful sweet with wild undertones, finishes about 9 weeks. You can probably find Oreo in 4-5 clone stations and dispensaries by now.


----------



## bullet1234 (Sep 12, 2010)

duff420 said:


> lol u can smoke true durban anywhere not just africa. u dont need the cilmate for indoor grow as for soil im pretty sure africa doesnt have that great of soil. i know theres better soil around here.


I do not agree mate im from Cape Town and true DP is the Shit never had anything like it in England not even indoor . dont mean to sound rude im not... im growing some dp atm nice purple stem very tall already bout 16' ill know in bout 12 weeks keep you posted.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 12, 2010)

I wanna kno more about D P 2..who has the best sensi?


----------



## Punk (Sep 12, 2010)

Dutch Passion claims to be the og breeder of it, and if its from them, you can just chop 'em down now.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 12, 2010)

Punk said:


> Dutch Passion claims to be the og breeder of it, and if its from them, you can just chop 'em down now.


 Why chop them down?


----------



## HollandVSA (Jan 17, 2011)

durbanpoizen said:


> url are not smoking true durban poizen,i am frm durban south africa,u just cant take the seed and grow it and expect it to b db,you require the south african climate and the kwazulu natal rich soil,so url are wasting urls time,email me 4 info


Wakkine bru, i can hear a larnie chooning a mile away, grew up in Durbs but ended up in Jozi and now i'm in Holland, wanna get my hands on some "proudly south african" DP's and see if i can get it to grow here in Summer, this place has almost perfect Durban climate here in Summer, hot and humid,

At the mo though trying my hand at growing Silver Haze and Amnesia Haze and i'm doing it in doors, if i can get my hands on the DP i'll do it out side maybe even try my hands at doing a hybrid we shall see...

A White Widow hybrid sounds awesome too


----------



## lowblower (May 15, 2012)

Punk said:


> Dutch Passion claims to be the og breeder of it, and if its from them, you can just chop 'em down now.


why chop them down ?


----------



## tztop (Aug 27, 2013)

I`ve grown Durban poison for the past two years and the reason there`s a second year is because I loved it so much the first, I Myself got the first plant as a clone and then cloned d for this year. Its no different then growing any other strain, Just treat Her like the great lady she is and take care of her... Good Care. Durban has a taste all of its own and I can`t get enough.


----------



## Truth4:20 (May 12, 2015)

It will do fine indoors with the right phenotype. I have one now @ about 50 days and its doing great, under 2 feet tall compact buds, nice trics, and the smell is amazing really sweet with a tiny hint of black licorice, I've been growing this sativa for two years indoors because of the early flowering. Check out Durban Poison history. Not the same as the natural African strain but its still Durban 
http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/11/cannabis_encyclopedia_strain_review_durban_poison.php


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 12, 2015)

the dutchfied durban flowers fairly early outside and can be good

the from origin durban takes a while to finish out doors and is very trippy

and they both taste like anise/licorice


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 12, 2015)

thnigthi said:


> I was thinking of trying some Durban Poison. All the info says its an outdoor plant, but I'm an indoor hydro grower. Has anybody tried this yet, and how did it turn out. Also, if anybody has any info on Turtle Power, I'd appreciate the input. thx.


i have dutch passions durban poison, it finishes fast, has a lemony smell.. it is a great sog plant 30 plants in a 4x4 area doesnt branch out much so pack m in tight


----------



## aquadel (Nov 17, 2016)

Stumbled across this old thread I had my seeds mixed up instead of growing autos indoors I got a Durban poison and a Frisian dew ..... They were aprox 4 foot probs a few inches bigger including the bucket , and not even into a week of 12/12 now .... How screwed am I ???? I was only using a small Mars led but I got a 600w and a 1000w hPs I'm assuming I'm going to have to use all 3 to get the most out of them if I can keep them below my ceiling .... Or worst comes worst how would I go about transitioning them into sunlight this would only be a last resort (as it'd be pretty risky having them outdoors here )


----------

